# Epson Printer WF7110



## Tshirtg5 (Jun 23, 2016)

I am new to T-shirt pressing, I purchased an Epson Printer WF7110. I also purchased cobra pigment ink and I purchased transfer inkjet paper from best blanks. 
I am not getting the quality that I want, I downloaded the profile from cobra inks. and when printing and heat pressing my images they come out dull. 

Did I purchase the wrong ink and or transfer paper? Any suggestions, what I should do next? I am pretty lost, I am just wanting my images to cut vivid as seen as the screen on my computer? 

Also any insight on Vinyl, JSSP, Weeding paper? 

Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Please don't create duplicate posts. Duplicate discussions are hard to keep up with and counterproductive for other members who are trying to help. In deciding where to create your post, please choose the most appropriate section and post only there, once.

What is the brand of transfer paper. Best blanks sells several.

Have you printed any of the color charts Cobra has on their website? Like this one:https://www.cobraink.com/supportphotos/ColorChart.zip

Are your colors the same?


----------



## Tshirtg5 (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorry, I posted again because someone on my post put I was on the wrong group, I was in the sublimation dye. 
I'm using the Mobile app and it's quite difficult to find where to post at. 


I purchased transfer jet for inkjet printers and my colors come no where close to the cobra chart. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Tshirtg5 said:


> Sorry, I posted again because someone on my post put I was on the wrong group, I was in the sublimation dye.
> I'm using the Mobile app and it's quite difficult to find where to post at.
> 
> 
> ...


Upload pictures of the finished shirt. Have you talked to Cobra?


----------

